# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  ФОТОДЕКОР программа для обрботки фотографий. Ищу! Поделитесь, пожалуйста!

## Александринка

Ищу программу "Фото Декор". Я так привыкла к этой программе  -удобная и легкая, вполне годится для таких "чайников" как я. Но у меня заканчивается срок действия программы, а продлить (купить) через инет у меня не получается. Меня уже "нагрели" на энную сумму. Пусть небольшую, но все равно обидно. Если у кого-нибудь есть, поделитесь - если не жалко! Буду очень признательна! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Александринка

Мне уже помогли! Аврора - Наталья из Казахстана откликнулась и прислала мне все то, что было мне нужно! Еще раз убедилась, что на нашем любимом форуме "живут" самые отзывчивые и самые добрые! Казахстан+Россия=дружба. Наталья, еще раз респект!!!

----------

